# Magic Mouse / Better Touch tools / MouseWizard / xGesture



## antro (28 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà utilisé une Magic Mouse avec Better Touch Tools ou MouseWizard et xGestures ?

En fait, j'utilise beaucoup xGestures avec ma mighty mouse et j'hésite à franchir le pas vers la Magic Mouse. J'aimerai pouvoir utiliser Better Touch tools ou MouseWizard, mais j'ai peur qu'ils soient incompatibles avec xGestures.

Donc si vous avez un retour, merci d'avance.

Au passage, votre choix de coeur c'est plutot BetterTouch Tools ou MouseWizard (sachant que le prix n'est pas un critère 2,5$, je peux bien les lâcher...) ?

Merci,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

J'ai un premier element de réponse chez Macupdate.
Apparement BetterTouchTool n'est pas compatible avec xGestures... Dommage.
Il semblerait par contre que MouseWizard le soit.

Quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## joinman (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Moi aussi cela m'intéresse !!!!


----------



## antro (11 Décembre 2009)

Ben finallement après avoir reçu ma magic mouse, j'ai essayé
- MouseWizard
- MagicPrefs

(Pas BetterTouchTools car annoncé non compatible avec xGestures).

Et mon préféré à moi est "MagicPrefs" car:
- Je trouve que MouseWizard est trop sensible à la position des doigts. Par exemple, le click à deux doigts impose d'avoir les doigts placé à un endroit bien précis de la souris, alors qu'avec MagicPrefs les doigts peuvent être n'importe où ce qui le rend pour moi un peu plus simple à utiliser.
- MagicPrefs offre à mon sens un peu plus d'options possible. En gros, vous choisissez la gestuelle et l'action associée alors que MouseWizard impose l'action pour certains gestes.
- Il est gratuit (mais en même temps, 175 c'est pas la mer à boire...)
- MouseWizard semble bugguer un peu de temps en temps pour ouvrir "Spaces"

Ceci dit, MagicPrefs reste perfectible à mon sens.


----------



## choumou (11 Décembre 2009)

Un grand merci pour MagicPrefs, beaucoup plus stable que MouseWizard. Par contre chez moi les réglages du swipes ne fonctionnes pas, je suis en 10.5.8.


----------



## antro (11 Décembre 2009)

Il est dit "Functionality not yet available". Attendre donc une mise à jour...


----------



## choumou (11 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci, mais comme je suis sous léopard je me suis dit autant ce n'était disponible que sous Snow léopard .


----------



## guillaumeg (14 Décembre 2009)

MouseWizard a l'air d'avoir une fuite de mémoire,
Hier je l'ai installé sur mon mbp pour parametrer le zoom via la souris,
à un moment je regarde l'état de ma ram il me restait 700mo de libre
et je voyais que MouseWizard prennait 1.2go.
bizar bizar
du coup je l'ai arrété.
Suis-je le seul à avoir eu ce pb?


----------



## choumou (16 Décembre 2009)

En faisant "Check for Update" de Magic Prefs, il me dit qu'il y a une nouvelle version (1.3), je l'ai faite j'ai eu ainsi accès à pleins d'options en plus, mais rien ne marchés, je l'ai donc désinstallé et réinstallé, du coup je suis revenu en 1.2 et il ne me dit plus qu'il y a une nouvelle version, ça vous est arrivé ou pas?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------

ça y est ça remarche, je test pour l'instant.


----------



## endavent (18 Décembre 2009)

Chez moi Magicprefs ne fonctionne pas (Snow Leopard 10.6.2) : il se lance convenablement mais aucun des réglages semble n'avoir d'effet. Du coup je l'ai désinstallé. 

Mais maintenant je n'ai plus l'animation de démonstration dans le paramétrage standard des boutons de la souris dans le panneau de préférences ! Savez-vous comment le remettre ?


----------



## choumou (18 Décembre 2009)

T'a essayé de rejumeler la Magic Mouse.


----------



## endavent (18 Décembre 2009)

Génial, ça a fonctionné !

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment simuler le cliquer/glisser avec Better Touch Tools et Magic Mouse ?

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment simuler le cliquer/glisser avec Better Touch Tools et Magic Mouse ?
> 
> Merci



Je comprends qu'on simule l'orgasme, mais qu'entends-tu par "simuler" un cliquer/glisser ? :rose: (pour en faire un sans Better machin, ben c'est le b-a ba, mais je ne dois pas comprendre la question).


----------



## Vladimok (25 Décembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je comprends qu'on simule l'orgasme, mais qu'entends-tu par "simuler" un cliquer/glisser ? :rose: (pour en faire un sans Better machin, ben c'est le b-a ba, mais je ne dois pas comprendre la question).



En utilisant la fonction tactile du clic gauche dans Better Touch Tools, prendre un icone et pouvoir le déplacer à l'ecran comme sur les trackpad (sans avoir à enfoncer le clic de la souris).

Es-clair ?


----------



## antro (25 Décembre 2009)

antro a dit:


> J'ai un premier element de réponse chez Macupdate.
> Apparement BetterTouchTool n'est pas compatible avec xGestures... Dommage.
> Il semblerait par contre que MouseWizard le soit.
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé ?



Petite info, je viens de faire le test et après quelques jours d'essais, je vois que Better Touch Tools est parfaitement compatible avec xGestures !

D'ailleurs, je trouve BetterTouchTools dans ses réglages de base plus utilisable que MagicPrefs (que je trouvais déjà plus utilisable que MouseWizard)...


----------



## ronparchita (29 Mai 2010)

antro a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je trouve BetterTouchTools dans ses réglages de base plus utilisable que MagicPrefs (que je trouvais déjà plus utilisable que MouseWizard)...




Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment avec BTT on peut obtenir la meme chose que sur un TrackPad, à savoir un clic en donnant juste un "tap" du doigt sur la magic, et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus sans BTT, y a t-il un moyen ?

D'avance merci,


----------



## clement806 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a tous 
Alors je suis utilisateur de better touch tool pour une magic mouse donc j'adore l'utilisation au jour le jour 
mais le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas a parametrer ma souris pour faire comme sur la touch pad c'est a dire le glissement avec 4 doigt si quelqu'un pouvait me dire c'est quelle action vous seriez mon sauveur


----------

